# Wild assumption about September production changes



## craigrow (Feb 21, 2010)

Since my delivery will be Sept. 21 I'm assuming I will get all this goodness in my car.

Is that a good assumption?


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

I would say that's cutting it very close. My car was built the week of May 8 for a May 25 delivery. If you have a production number already from your dealer, he/she should be able to tell you what the production week will be.

-MrB


----------



## Wraith. (Dec 7, 2009)

Would love to know the same thing as my pickup is 9/20 and it still lists as "on order".. Dealer doesn't know.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

How is the bluetooth streaming going to work with an Iphone/Ipod? I suppose Ipods are already set up for this for things like bluetooth earphones? That will be great..so is there any point to the Ipod integration kit if it can stream via bluetooth instead?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

craigrow said:


> Since my delivery will be Sept. 21 I'm assuming I will get all this goodness in my car.
> 
> Is that a good assumption?


Not necessarily. What week is your car being made?


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

lilskel said:


> How is the bluetooth streaming going to work with an Iphone/Ipod? I suppose Ipods are already set up for this for things like bluetooth earphones? That will be great..so is there any point to the Ipod integration kit if it can stream via bluetooth instead?


I would think that simple BT audio streaming could be likened to a wireless aux-in jack where you have to actually control the device from the device. The 6FL option presents the device's UI in the vehicle so that you can control it using the vehicle controls; presumably being less distracted since you aren't focused on the small device screen.

-MrB


----------



## exAudiGuy (Mar 29, 2006)

craigrow said:


> Since my delivery will be Sept. 21 I'm assuming I will get all this goodness in my car.
> 
> Is that a good assumption?


It will be close...my car is a week 35 build (week starting 8/30) for a 10/5 delivery in Munich, and it has the new features. Look at the order sheet ("Vehicle Inquiry Report") and see if you see "6CV Combox Controller." This is the new piece of hardware that adds the new iPod controller.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

mrbelk said:


> I would think that simple BT audio streaming could be likened to a wireless aux-in jack where you have to actually control the device from the device. The 6FL option presents the device's UI in the vehicle so that you can control it using the vehicle controls; presumably being less distracted since you aren't focused on the small device screen.
> 
> -MrB


So the iphone should already be set up for this if there is a BT audio streaming device connected, and now idrive is being updated to make itself known as an audio device apart from just a phone device?

Do you think that with 6FL integration that it would control it via bluetooth, like a bluetooth remote control/mouse/etc..


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

lilskel said:


> So the iphone should already be set up for this if there is a BT audio streaming device connected, and now idrive is being updated to make itself known as an audio device apart from just a phone device?
> 
> Do you think that with 6FL integration that it would control it via bluetooth, like a bluetooth remote control/mouse/etc..


No idea. I guess it would depend on whether or not that particular bluetooth profile supported "control" type functions.

-MrB


----------



## ufgatorindc (Mar 12, 2007)

i'm in the same boat too as our pickup is 9/20...it would suck for all of us to miss it by a week..


----------



## Ounce (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm an Oct. 4th pickup (If my CA will ever call me back and confirm that date...another story) so i'm thinking I'll be OK. Like the new features.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Mine was finished 2 weeks before pick up and started 2-3 weeks before that. N4S


----------



## plox (Mar 19, 2010)

Noooo, my pick up date is Sept 15th and I want that Mobile Office feature. It looks like it can come in pretty handy. Shoot, I hope I get that.


----------



## craigrow (Feb 21, 2010)

So, here we are on the last day of August and I decide to check bmwusa.com. For the first time since I ordered the car something has changed! Suddenly it's "schedule for production." Since today is the last day of July I'm crossing my fingers that this means it will actually be built in September, after the August shut down. Unfortunatley the progress bar doesn't actually have an indicator for, "your car has been built." I'm guessing that if it's not "awaiting transport" it's not built?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Scheduled for production (I believe) means production has started.


----------



## craigrow (Feb 21, 2010)

JSpira said:


> Scheduled for production (I believe) means production has started.


Arrrgh! Yeah, that's what I'm afraid of. I can't see them starting production the day before they shut the factory down so I'm guessing they actually started some time ago and the web site is slow to update. I noticed there was no "product started" milestone on their timeline either. I wish BMW would get their eingeers involved in their web site design. The vague information they give is worse than no information.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

craigrow said:


> Arrrgh! Yeah, that's what I'm afraid of. I can't see them starting production the day before they shut the factory down so I'm guessing they actually started some time ago and the web site is slow to update. I noticed there was no "product started" milestone on their timeline either. I wish BMW would get their eingeers involved in their web site design. The vague information they give is worse than no information.


If I recall (not looking at my cheat sheet), it is the step right before production and from that point forward, no changes can be made. Production starts, the VIN is assigned, and then two days later - presto!


----------



## craigrow (Feb 21, 2010)

So, thanks to this outstanding article I was able to confirm my car has started production. The auotmated system took my info then handed me off to a real person who told me production started yesterday with the next step being Body Shop, which is consistent with the article.

So, it seems my car will be partially through production when the change-over happens. What kind of franken-car might I get? The guy from BMW NA that answered the phone claimed to know nothing of the August shut-down. He said the car would be complete in a week or so.

Also, does anybody know what happens at these various stages? Paint Shop and Assembly seem pretty straight forward. What is Body Shop and what happens during Production Started before it gets to Body Shop?

150 Production Started
151 Body Shop Started
152 Paint Shop Started
153 Assembly Started
155 Production Completed

I'm guessing/hoping that the new electronic/software stuff is done in Assembly and perhaps I'll get that dispite the fact production started in July.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

craigrow said:


> Also, does anybody know what happens at these various stages? Paint Shop and Assembly seem pretty straight forward. What is Body Shop and what happens during Production Started before it gets to Body Shop?
> 
> 150 Production Started
> 151 Body Shop Started
> ...


My article on the production process includes photos (taken by me) taken in the factory which might give you a better understanding of what is going on.


----------



## craigrow (Feb 21, 2010)

JSpira said:


> My article on the production process includes photos (taken by me) taken in the factory which might give you a better understanding of what is going on.


Nice article, thanks.

So, if my car isn't out of the paint shop before the change-over I might still have a chance at the new electronics and software. Whoda thunk I would be cheering for a delay in the production of my car?

It is interesting that the body is build and painted first. I always think of a car as frame plus engine, drive train, wheels, then the frame sits on top of all that. It seems it would be easier and more efficient to build it that way too. I guess not.


----------

